# I want to build a "saw horse" for firewood



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the ground, a peavey and a couple already cut chunks of wood works fine.

How do you intend on lifting a 12" diameter 15' long chunk of wood?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

In the good old days, they used to use an X frame arrangement to hold logs, while sawing with a 2 man cross cut saw!

Two X's were made from 2X6 material. Then 2-2X6's were run between them in the upper crotch, to form a bed for the log!
It was braced on the legs with two more 2X6's that were run horizontaly. Then two angle brace's were used to stiffen it, to prevent side wobble!

Here's a link to a similar sort of arrangement!

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1996-10-01/Easier-Log-Cutting-and-Storing.aspx


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Reading between the lines ... you want to reduce the bending over time on you back... hence get the fire wood in the air?

Speed it way up with 2 strong people working this:

You could build three HD horses... keep shifting one horse back 4' under the logs as you cut... drop the 16" cut wood into a cart or sled attached to your quad runner or small tracktor... to haul for stacking at wood pile near the house or cabin.

Still a lot of effort to get the logs on the horses, but this method could 
save some of the constant bending. 

lots of variations to this type of approach. All depends on terain and resources. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=vP...ewood&lr=&as_brr=3&cd=13#v=onepage&q=&f=false

http://books.google.com/books?id=6u...g+firewood&as_brr=3&cd=2#v=onepage&q=&f=false

http://books.google.com/books?id=BM...g+up+poles&as_brr=3&cd=6#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Be safe, Gary


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

How about you giving some ideas as to what you are looking for and what you have to help you use this appliance.



how high off the ground
what machinery, if any, do have the use of to lift the logs
do you have a source of metal and the means to fabricate and weld


I could give a lot if different ideas but if you cannot avail yourself of them for whatever reason, it would be a waste.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Years ago my wife's Grand Dad showed me how to build "saw bucks" just for that purpose. BUT--not for those sized logs! Getting them onto the saw bucks would be the trick. Re: Your location--my daughter/boyfriend live in Fairbanks. Darrell has a "Tree Trimming /Arborist Service", and he is a high-voltage lineman with a private utility contractor. Darrell shares some stories about running power lines at this time of year. Darrell Laird/Fairbanks. David


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Nap, you must have tried to lift the same 12" logs I've struggled with... and mine were only 4 or 5 feet long. If this stud is going to lift 15' 12" logs up onto a sawhorse, I sure hope I never meet him in a dark alley.


----------

